
Browsing C++ Source Code on the Web - mariuz
http://woboq.com/blog/codebrowser-introduction.html
======
yan
Looks very similar to Mozilla's DXR: <https://wiki.mozilla.org/DXR>

(DXR also uses Clang as its parsing engine)

~~~
guruz
DXR needs Python/CGI to run :-) My favorite difference between the Woboq Code
Browser and DXR is to have a pure static website generated ahead of time
without requiring dynamic code or a database on the HTTP server.

~~~
guruz
Well, thanks for the downvote. I'm administering the server code.woboq.org is
running on, so I think I have reasons to like that static HTML fact ;)

~~~
nitrogen
Sometimes a single downvote is just someone mis-tapping while scrolling on a
touchscreen. At any rate, your post is not gray right now.

------
wladimir
Very nice, I've been looking for something like this for my own open source
project, have even been thinking about developing one myself (also using
clang/llvm, to get metrics for visualization, call graphs, usages, data
dependencies etc).

Current similar systems, as far as I know, are either very limited, or slow,
or almost impossible to get to work for other projects than what they're based
on.

Nice work. I hope the system itself will also be open source some day :)

~~~
mccr8
DXR is similar, and is open source:
<https://github.com/mozilla/dxr/tree/testing>

~~~
wladimir
I saw DXR when I was searching around, but did not know of the github, and
that it is still actively maintained. Thanks!

------
cvrajeesh
I have built a similar one for Github hosted .Net projects
<http://sourcecodereader.apphb.com> , detailed description is provided on my
blog [http://rajeeshcv.com/post/details/47/introducing-
sourcecoder...](http://rajeeshcv.com/post/details/47/introducing-
sourcecodereader)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
The PHP project uses OpenGrok for its codebase (although curiously at an
address suggesting it uses LXR instead). <http://lxr.php.net/> is always the
go-to place to read the soure code now, not the Git repo. It's especially
useful when tearing through the Zend engine.

------
chubot
Is there an open-source equivalent of this anywhere? I have seen DXR/LXR but I
think they use an "approximate" parser. So it will get confused by functions
in different scopes with the same name, and so forth.

This actually uses clang which can do the analysis exactly.

~~~
wladimir
I was pleasantly surprised to see that DXR uses clang too, these days:
<https://github.com/mozilla/dxr/tree/testing/plugins/clang>

------
checker659
Anyone with time willing to setup this or lxr or dxr for the webkit project
would get eternal gratitude from me.

------
fla
Very nice! Suggestion : It would be great to also have a monospace font in the
tooltip view.

------
kombine
Btw this would be almost impossible with dynamic languages.

